

Theo Jansen's 3D Printed Strandbeests - mhb
http://www.shapeways.com/blog/archives/822-Theo-Jansens-3D-Printed-Strandbeests.html

======
rflrob
In the video on the linked site, I think he draws too strong of an analogy to
life. While you can think of the 1's and 0's that make up the code for the 3D
printer file as a genetic code, the key difference is that every living thing
carries its own genetic code within itself. If he can get the files to be
quine-like,* then I'll be even more impressed than I am already.

That said, any possibility of getting the files so we can print our own?

* I see no reason this should be impossible or even exceptionally difficult for people used to doing such things.

~~~
jackfoxy
Jansens's talk of genetic code is just an artsy guy gushing, which I don't
mean to detract from his marvelous accomplishment, but it does plant the seed
of an idea. In principle you could integrate cad/cam, a physics simulator,
genetic algorithms, and a 3D printer...

~~~
colanderman
I think he's making a valid point. Strandbeests are parasites which reproduce
through their host organisms (human society). Its "genetic code" (the design)
is not located within its phyisical structure, but it does exist, and its
duplication method is carried out by another entity (people with computers);
akin to a virus. "Toy" dogs are similar; I doubt any could survive or find
mates on their own; they are alive because they have found a way to use humans
to enable their existence (that is, by being cute). Far from "an artsy guy
gushing", he draws a compelling analogy.

------
BasDirks
To my fellow Dutchmen, or anyone else who wants to see a new strandbeest in
action:

<http://www.strandbeest.com/events.php>

Try Out Animaris Gubernare May 26 to 29 2011 Strandpaviljoen De Fuut silent
beach south of the harbor of The Hague (Den Haag) 250 m left of strandslag 10

<http://www.defuut.nl/routebeschrijving.htm>

May 26 from 4pm -7pm May 27 from 4pm -7pm May 28 from 7pm -9pm May 29 from 7pm
-9pm

Try out of the new beast Animaris Gubernare (steerable strandbeest) Only when
the wind is not stronger than 6 on the scale of Beaufort (cancelation will be
announced on this website)

------
idle_processor
Theo Jansen also did a TED talk[0] that featured some of his kinetic
sculptures.

More videos of his sculptures are available on his site[1]. I find them
entrancing.

[0] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b694exl_oZo> [1]
<http://www.strandbeest.com/film_videos.php>

------
armored
Amazing. I was hoping you could print your own, it looks like he is just
selling them already printed from Shapeways:

<http://www.shapeways.com/shops/theojansen>

------
alanfalcon
Very cool!

I was inspired to name some of my more fun Insectoid level designs after
Strandbeests.

